# Mitstreiter diablo 2 - lod act 2



## Jabaa (26. Juni 2010)

Hi

Ich habe vorkurzem mein altes diablo ausgepackt samt lod und mit begeisterung angefangen.
Gerade da andere spiele im mom an spaß verlieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Erstmal ein wenig das kuh lvl besucht für gold und start equip bis ich dann den kompletten ersten act erledigt habe.


Allerdings suche ich jemanden der im battle.net mit mir zusammen weiter den zweiten act macht und vieleicht auch noch mehr.

Stehe momentan in der neuen stadt und habe noch nichts angefangen also falls jemand interesse hat.
Soll er sich hir melden.

Gerne auch mit ts oder co.


----------



## 345 (6. August 2010)

Bist jetzt bestimmt schon weiter.. Aber ich hätte auch Lusten nen bissl Diablo zu zocken.. Erster Act ist ja eigendlich recht fix gemacht..
Grüße


----------

